#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  General awareness Sample test for Coal India Exam

## Manoj

*General awareness Sample test for Coal India Exam*


General awareness Sample test for Coal India Exam
General Knowledge and General Awareness Sample Questions
India GK for Exams
1. Coal and hydrocarbons cause pollution which results in the release of a mixture of
(A) Carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide
(B) Sulphur dioxide and oxides of nitrogen
(C) Unburnt hydrocarbons
(D) All of the above
 Ans:-D
 2. Which one of the following tributaries of the Ganga has a northerly course?
(A) Ghaghara
(B) Ramganga
(C) Gandak
(D) Son
 Ans:-D
 3. In eye donation, which part of donors eye is utilized
(A) Cornea
(B) Iris
(C) Retina
(D) Lens
 Ans:-A
 4. Match list-I and list-II and select the correct answer from the code given below,
     List-I                List-II
    (Substance)    (Element)
(a) Diamond        1. Calcium
(b) Marble           2. Silicon
(c) Sand               3. Aluminums
(d) Ruby              4. Carbon
Codes:
       (a) (b) (c) (d)
(A)  1    2    3   4
(B)   4   1    2   3
(C)   4   3    2   1
(D)   3   4    1   2
 Ans:-B
5. Which one on of the following is the richest in vitamin-C?
(A) Star gooseberry (Amla)
(B) Lime
(C) Guava
(D) Orange
 Ans:-A
 6. Arrange the following in ascending order of calorific value
1. Milk
2. Butter
3. Sugar
4. Ice Cream
5. Egg
(A) 1, 5, 4, 3, 2
(B) 1, 4, 5, 3, 2
(C) 4, 1, 3, 5, 2
(D) 5, 1, 2, 3, 4
 Ans:-D
 7. Computer Grid is
(A) A hardware component of computer
(B) A software infrastructure involving multiple computing organisations
(C) The prototype of a super computer
(D) A hardware component of a large hadron collider for nuclear research
 Ans:-B
 8. Hand burns by steam are more serious compared to burns by boiling water because
(A) Steam is light
(B) Steam is endowed with latent heat
(C) Steam enters the body
(D) None of the above causes
 Ans:-B
 9. Oil spreads on the surface of water because
(A) Oil is denser than water
(B) Oil is less dense than water
(C) Surface tension of oil is more than water
(D) Surface tension of oil is less than that of water
 Ans:-D
10. The pendulum clocks of slow in summers because
(A) Days in summers are longer
(B) Friction in coil
(C) The length of the pendulum increases for summers
(D) The weight of the pendulum increases in summers
 Ans:-C
 11. In a bid to fight terrorism which of the following two countries signed a historic disarmament pact recently
(A) Russia  Japan ,
(B) U. S. A.  Germany
(C) Germany  Russia
(D) RussiaU. S. A.
 Ans:-D
 12. Human Rights Day is observed on
(A) 20th October
(B) 4th July
(C) 8th August
(D) 10th December
 Ans:-D
 13. Which one of the following pairs is correctly matched?
(A) Andrew Flintoff  Cricket
(B) Pete Sampras  Football
(C) Jugraj Singh  Golf
(D) Vijay Kumar  Swimming
 Ans:-A
 14. The 1st Lady Prime Minister in the world was
(A) Golda Meir
(B) Indira Gandhi
(C) Mary Eugenia Chanless
(D) Sirimavo Bhandarnaike
 Ans:-D
 15. The venue Olympics-2004 was
(A) London
(B) Stockholm
(C) Athens
(D) Sydney
 Ans:-C
 16. Match the following
Manufacturer    Car Models
(a) Tata                1. Scorpio
(b) Ford                2. Accent
(c) Hyundai          3. Icon
(d) Mahindra &
      Mahindra       4. Indica
and select the correct answer from the code given below
Codes:
     (a) (b) (c) (d)
(A) 4    3   2   1
(B) 3    2   4   1
(C) 1    2   3   4
(D) 2    1   4   3
 Ans:-A
 18. Sustainable development requires
(A) Conservation of biodiversity
(B) Prevention and Control of Pollution
(C) Reduction of Poverty
(D) All the above three
 Ans:-D
 18. According to Census 2011, the least densely populated state is
(A) Chhattishgarh
(B) Jharkhand
(C) Madhya Pradesh
(D) Uttaranchal
 Ans:-A
 19. The Indian Home Rule Society in London, was started by
(A) Annie Besant
(B) B.G.Tilak
(C) Shyamji Krishna Verma
(D) M.K. Gandhi
 Ans:-C
 20. Who among the following Mughal princesses did write Humayunnamah?
(A) Zebunnisa
(B) Roshnara
(C) Jahanara
(D) Gulbadan Begum
 Ans:-D
 21. The credit for the foundation of Amritsar goes to-
(A) Guru Angad
(B) Guru TeghBahadur
(C) Guru Ram Das
(D) Guru Arjun
 Ans:-C
 22. The 1st President of the All India Anti-Untouchability League, formed in 1932, was
(A) B.R. Ambedkar
(B) Amrit Lal Thakkar
(C) G.D. Birla
(D) M.K. Gandhi
 Ans:-A
 23. Match the following
(a) 1192
(b) 1707
(c) 1761
(d) 1605
1. Third battle of Panipat
2. Second battle of Tarain
3. Death of Akbar
4. Death of Aurangzeb
and select the correct answer from the following code
Codes:
     (a) (b) (c) (d)
(A) 1   3    4   2
(B) 2   4    1   3
(C) 4   2    3   1
(D) 2   4    1   3
 Ans:-B
 24. Chanakyas other name was
(A) Bhatta Swami
(B) Rajashekhara
(C) Vishnudatta
(D) Vishakhadatta
 Ans:-C
 25. Find the correct chronological order of the following Governor Generals from the code given below
(a) Sir Henry Hardinge
(b) Lord Ellen Borough
(c) Lord Canning
(d) Lord Dalhousie
Codes:
(A) d  c  b  a
(B) b  a  d  c
(C) a  b  c  d
(D) b  c  d  a
 Ans:-B
 26. In 1885 the President of Indian  National Congress was
(A) George Yule
(B) Dadabhai Naoroji
(C) W.C.Banneiji
(D) W. Wedderburn
 Ans:-C
 27. Among freedom fighters of 1st War of Independence of 1st 1857, Mahak Pan nickname was given to
(A) Laxmi Bai
(B) Zinat Mahal
(C) Hazrat Mahal
(D) None of the above
 Ans:-B
 28. The Group of Lawyers to fight the case of Indian National Army in 1946 in the Red Fort Delhi trial was headed by
(A) Sir Tej Bahadur Sapru
(B) Dr. Kailash Nath Katju
(C) Bhulabhai Desai
(D) Pandit Jawahar Lal Nehru
 Ans:-C
 29. The Province where the Indian I1ational Congress could not get absolute majority during the General Election of 1937 was
(A) Bombay
(B) Assam
(C) Orissa
(D) Bihar
 Ans:-B
 30. In which chronological order the following events took place?
(a) Chauri Chaura Episode
(b) Jallianwala Bagh Massacre
(c) Rowlatt Satyagrah
(d) Champaran Satyagrah
Select the correct answer from the code
Codes:
(A) a b c d
(B) b c d a
(C) d c b a
(D) c b d a
 Ans:-C
 31. Vanar Sena and Manijari Sena are associated with
(A) Non-Cooperation Movement
(B) Civil Disobedience Movement
(C) Khilafat Movement
(D) Quit India Movement
 Ans:-D
 32. Gandhi suspended the Non-Cooperation Movement because of
(A) Chauri Chaura incident
(B) Repression by the British Government
(C) Opposition from the moderates
(D) Indifference of the public at large
 Ans:-A
 33. Study the following statements regarding the first war of  Independence of 1857 and select the correct answer from the code given  below
1. It was spear-headed by Bahadur Shah Jafar.
2. It broke out in Kanpur on 4th June, 1957.
3. Mangal Pande had killed General Hearsey in the Parade Ground of Barrackpur.
4. After Barrackpur episode revolt out broke in Delhi.
Codes:
(A) 1 and 2 are correct
(B) 1 and 3 are correct
(C) 3 and 4 are correct
(D) 1 and 4 are correct
 Ans:-B
 34. Which one of the following statements is correct about Indian National Congress?
(A) Indian National Congress was a Hindu Organization
(B) Bal Gangadhar Tilak was one of its Presidents
(C) Sarojini Naidu was its first lady President
(D) Indian National Congress took the vow for complete independence in the Lahore Session in 1929.
 Ans:-D
 35. Which parts of the Indian Constitution exhibit the commitment of  the founding fathers to the goal of a peaceful social revolution?
(A) Preamble
(B) Part III dealing with fundamental rights
(C) Part IV dealing with Directive Principles
(D) All the above three
 Ans:-D
 36. Assertion (A): There is no stable party system in India.
Reason (R) : There are too many political parties.
Select the correct answer from the code given below
Codes:
(A) Both (A) and (R) are true and (R) is the correct explanation of (A)
(B) Both (A) and (R) are true, but (R) is not the correct explanation of (A)
(C) (A) is true but (R) is false
(D) (A) is false but (R) is true
 Ans:-D
 37. The Indian Constitution provides for the appointment of adhoc judges the
(A) Supreme Court
(B) High Court
(C) District and Session Courts
(D) All the above
 Ans:-A
 38. Which one of the following pairs of states has equal seats in the Lok Sabha?
(A) Andhra Pradesh and West Bengal 
(B) Madhya Pradesh and Tamil Nadu
(C) Gujarat and Rajasthan
(D) Punjab and Assam
 Ans:-A
39. Which one of the following institutions is engaged in long-term industrial financing in India?
(A) ICICI
(B) IDBI
(C) IFCI
(D) All of the above
 Ans:-D
 40. Assertion (A) : In the past few years there is a lot of mergers and acquisitions going on in Indian Industrial Sector.
Reason (R) : There has been considerable dilution in MRTP Act provisions.
Select the correct answer from the following code
Codes:
(A) Both (A) and (R) are correct and (R) is the correct explanation of (A)
(B) Both (A) and (R) are correct, but (R) is not the correct explanation of (A)
(C) (A) is true but (R) is false
(D) (A) is false but (R) is true
 Ans:-B





  Similar Threads: General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf General awareness and marketing concepts Coal India Recruitment through GATE 2015

----------


## crazybishnoi29

great post!! answers should be given after all questions,,,,

----------


## Dinesh_graduate

i need to know the exact pattern of this exam. pls help me out

----------


## Niamh Allan

It is really nice to find general knowledge questions for Coal India Exam. I would like to know what kind of exam is this and who is eligible to give this exam? What is this exam given for?

----------

